Ask HN: What are your favorite language and tools for web development? - pyeu
======
latte
Python + Django + Pythonanywhere if I want to very quickly test an idea and
make the prototype available on the internet instantly. As the project grows
bigger, I would switch to PyCharm.

If I need a front end, or easy to set up background jobs, or I don't need an
admin interface much, I choose Clojure / CLJS and Emacs + CIDER.

